# Aussie Puppy � Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

Hello everyone, I am new here. 

I have an 11-week old Australian Shepherd puppy and he’s cutest thing ever.  We barely got him less than 2 weeks ago, and he is already behaving very well. He gets a looooooot of luvvee hehe. He is very playful, happy, has great appetite, and is extremely intelligent. He pees/poops on the carpet but he’s learning to do it on the potty pad; these accidents are not his fault and we’ll be patient and with good training he’ll get it. We feed him 3 times a day: 8 am, noon-1pm, and 8pm. By midnight we leave him in the kitchen w/ a gate – it’s cooler there and we won’t risk having accidents (None so far). 

Here’s the deal: Since I can’t hear him crying from my bedroom, I set my alarm every 3 hours, at 3am and 6am so I can check on him and make sure he can go outside and do his business. However, he won’t do it. He looks very sleepy and prefers to sleep over anything else. So pretty much he holds it all in all night until 8 am when we’re all awake. Is this something I should worry about? I know that usually dogs can hold it for the months they’re old. He’s almost 3 months old; he should only be able to hold it for 3 hours, not 8.  

Hey, I am not complaining hehe, but I guess we’re just paranoid, we want the best for him and wouldn’t want this to be a (physical) problem later on. 

Thanks


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

Call it a blessing.

Some can, some can't. Yours can. Enjoy that sleep!


----------



## jennneuman (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

My mini American is three months old and can go from 11pm to 6 am in his crate and he is in our bedroom so I would hear him if he fussed.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

Leah Lu was able to go from about 11pm until 6am at 9 weeks old. It is a blessing!


----------



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

ok then it is a blessing!  i'll take that eheh 

here's a quick video of him trying to eat a book under my bed; he won't be doing it for long though


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*



filippo said:


> ok then it is a blessing!  i'll take that eheh
> 
> here's a quick video of him trying to eat a book under my bed; he won't be doing it for long though


Lol! How familiar is that!?


----------



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

 if they could only speak!


----------



## Mikeincalgary (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

We got lucky with our Aussie as well. Got ours at 9 weeks, slept through the night day one. The crate took a few days.


----------



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

day 1, wow. has he changed since then? perhaps he's acting this way because it's a new home... no no no, it's just a blessing, he'll never change!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

My husky puppy was the same way. He could hold it all night. If he did need to get up to go out he'd cry and wake me up. It only happened 3-4 times ever tho, but he was very good about going potty outside.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

I am so jealous! It took forever to house train our dog. Then we sent him off to be trained and thankfully he aced it then. Maybe I was doing something wrong. *shrugs*


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

Be thankful for your sleep! I was a zombie the first couple weeks we got Ammy. She wouldn't sleep more than 3-4 hours during the night.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

Like others have said it is a blessing!  

Jasper my Aussie pup would sleep through the night at 6 weeks old.  (He was given to me at 6 weeks, I know that's way to early to leave his mother.)


----------



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

thanks for the feedback.  thanks to my Hachi (that's his name) for letting us sleep at night


----------



## TheTimeLady (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

Our Aussie who is 3 months is in bed at 10pm and pretty much stays sleeping all night till' about 6am. I've pushed the boundaries to see if she stays sleeping and sure enough she does. They learn so fast! (Wish I could say the same about herding/nipping!)


----------



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*



There's nothing better than your puppy peeing on a pad and walking towards the door, looking at you, and putting his paw on the glass telling you he wants go outside, and then poops. First 10 days of training are already paying off, and it's not over yet. We are so proud of him.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

I got my Dobe pup at 11 weeks and the first few nights she woke me a couple of times wanting to go outside, then she started sleeping right through the night. I have had some of the Shih Tzu x Maltese sleep right through the night from the time they are 9 weeks old, it seems to really depend on the pups. I have never woken them up during the night to go outside, just if I hear them fussing. Maybe some of them just sleep sounder than others but it is sure nice when you get one you don't have to keep getting up with.


----------



## filippo (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Aussie Puppy – Sleeps through the night without peeing/pooping. Is it OK?*

I surely learned not to wake him up. I still have my alarm at 3 and 6 am, just to check on him, but if he's sleeping I ok with that!  he'll tell us when he wants to go.


----------

